# Remember Collins classics?



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Remember Collins Classics?
I've wrote a small article about Collins Classics and a playlist of some favorite recordings:

http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2015/01/collins-classics-on-spotify.html

I can still remember that a Dutch warehouse had these records for 10 guilders each (full price was 52 guilders those days) and I was sò thrilled to afford these CD's... 

Curious what you think of the CD's. The Mozart CD with Vasary is my favorite, and trio Zingara, Duke quartet are some fond memories too...

Rolf, Netherlands


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Their Buxtehude cantatas are tremendous.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a dozen or so. They had a good series of Maxwell Davies symphonies and concertos.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Collins Classics' albums of Tchaikovsky's Manfred (Simonov and the LSO) and piano works of Moszkowski, Scharwenka, Chopin (Seta Tanyel) continue to be very enjoyable.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

My favorite Collins Classics CD is Joanna MacGregor's recording of Ives' First Piano Sonata, coupled with Barber's Sonata & 4 Excursions.










Big hair. Great music.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Have about two dozen Collins discs, almost all their Maxwell Davis discs, and several god quartet disc with the Vanbrugh and Britten Quartets. Maxim Shostakovich begun Symphony cycle of his dad's with the London Symphony was some of the son's better!

/ptr


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Do we remember Collins Classics? How does one forget the label on which one first heard Peter Maxwell Davies' _Mavis is Las Vegas_?









I, too, have the PMD recordings on Collins. (Fortunately, NAXOS seems to be reissuing these.) And a few other discs from that label.

Among my favorites are the Beethoven symphonies from Rafael Frubeck De Burgos. I especially love the Fifth.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

JACE said:


> My favorite Collins Classics CD is Joanna MacGregor's recording of Ives' First Piano Sonata, coupled with Barber's Sonata & 4 Excursions.


Say WHAT? I'm dropping everything to hear her take on the Ives. The recording I have from some other pianist doesn't get it. Unfortunately, Spotify only has the Alcotts. I'm going to have to track that down.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Joanna macGregor's Scarlatti album was the first Scarlatti disc I owned or heard, rushed out to purchase in '92 after hearing the K.380 from it on a early ClassicCD magazine sampler disc. Its been quite a while since I've played it, having aquired so may other recordings his work, but I know it instantly instilled a love of the composer in me:


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> Say WHAT? I'm dropping everything to hear her take on the Ives. The recording I have from some other pianist doesn't get it. Unfortunately, Spotify only has the Alcotts. I'm going to have to track that down.


Turns out that MacGregor has reissued the Ives First Sonata on her own label, Sound Circus. The music is on this 2-CD set:










Her hair isn't quite as big anymore.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

JACE said:


> Her hair isn't quite as big anymore.


Thankfully. :devil:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Collins Classics had a great series of Britten recordings that have all been reissued by Naxos.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The Collins label used to show up at Berkshire frequently. Quality recordings, usually.


----------

